# 1 week touring - wild preferred



## Barney Mooney (Aug 4, 2020)

Hello - we have a 2 berth campervan booked for a week, next week. Basically 6 days total factoring in pick up & drop off in Dublin.

We are Irish so don't plan to do all the touristy stuff! We are well travelled in Wicklow, Wexford, Cork, Kerry, Galway, Mayo and Donegal already so those are eliminated. We want to drive 2-3 hours max a day, maybe even stay in one place for 2 nights, a bit of seaside time and a bit of forest/woods. Ideally not paying for camping sites - the van has full facilities.

Options we are looking at…
1)	The Barrow/Clashganny/St Mullins - then go to Dunmore East
2)	Portstewart, Antrim coast, Lough Neagh

We are watching C-19 restrictions in NI & ROI - will it matter? Maybe not but a pint would be nice….

Any ideas or tips welcome!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There will be more help on https://www.motorhomecraic.com/forum/ I reckon Barney.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not long back from 3weeks Belfast, Dunfanaghy, down as far as Galway before heading home again. I'd 1 night on campsite in order to empty loo.

Apart from that I used the app Motorhome Parking Ireland - which 8s associated with the aforementioned MotorhomeCraic site.

It was all I needed and introduced me to some beautiful places.


----------

